# boondock saint style



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

And Shepherds we shall be For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili..... Spiritus Sancti.










someones going out boondock saint style either today or tomorrow. Yes there are 3 of us. :gn:gn:gn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh lord.... someones going to get it!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

:gn:gn Yeah, thou I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no :mn

Rock on, Ryan!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Another tag-team bomb? Oh no............:hn


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Boondock Saints is a great movie.






My most memorable quote:

"Why don't you make like a tree, and get the phuck outta here?"


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Wyatt F***ing Earp!!!!!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great movie, can't wait to see if this bomb compares! :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

This should be really good. Here's the Boondocks Saints trailer for those interested. Great movie. Classic. Highly recommend. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

my mistake!! give it 2 or 3 days... miscommunication :hn


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> my mistake!! give it 2 or 3 days... miscommunication :hn


"Maybe it should have been rule of wrist."


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

rack04 said:


> "Maybe it should have been rule of wrist."


:r... more bad news... more miscommunication i feel like i'm in soviet russia... "In soviet russia, car drives you!" make 2-3 days the time to get it shipped :hn sorry all.

it was a long sleepless night last night and my head got the best of me.


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

I just hope nobody gets it like the cat did (you gotta remember the splattered cat scene!)


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm sending my cats out of town....just in case


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

There is no better style than Boondock Saint style! They never go out of style!

MCS


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Jimmy Robusto said:


> I just hope nobody gets it like the cat did


"I killed your cat, you druggie b**ch"

"I thought it would bring closure to our relationship."


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> my mistake!! give it 2 or 3 days... miscommunication :hn


oh.....going by turtle is it :r:r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> oh.....going by turtle is it :r:r


i knew i shouldn't have hired those canadians to do my leg work!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ahem i believe there are 4 of us.US :gn:gn:gn and Rokko:gn


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Saints Mount up and start your prayers someone is about to be executed.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

There are varying degrees of evil, we urge you lesser forms of filth not to push the bounds and cross over, into true corruption, into our domain.

For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three. And on that day, you will reap it. 

And we will send you to whatever god you wish. 

And shepherds we shall be, For thee my lord for thee. Power has descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In nomine Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is way to dark for even my sarcasm. Wholly :BS !!!

Al


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> There are varying degrees of evil, we urge you lesser forms of filth not to push the bounds and cross over, into true corruption, into our domain.
> 
> For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three. And on that day, you will reap it.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh best movie EVAR!
Scott


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Let this be a warning to ALL who may get smart idea's of corrupting the innocent and noobs! This hit is a WARNING for all and the poor victim will be made an example of, but do not take what we are sending him as punishment as an example of what we are capable of.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> Let this be a warning to ALL who may get smart idea's of corrupting the innocent and noobs! This hit is a WARNING for all and the poor victim will be made an example of, but do not take what we are sending him as punishment as an example of what we are capable of.


I think it's medication time, Ryan.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ya'll are nuts. I love it. Feels like family.:chk


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

We're sorta like 7-Eleven. We're not always doing business, but we're always open.


and 

Connor: Now you will receive us.
Murphy: We do not ask for your poor, or your hungry.
Connor: We do not want your tired and sick.
Murphy: It is your corrupt we claim.
Connor: It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Murphy: With every breath, we shall hunt them down.
Connor: Each day we will spill their blood, 'til it rains down from the skies.
Murphy: Do not kill. Do not rape. Do not steal. These are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Connor: These are not polite suggestions, these are codes of behavior, and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Murphy: There are varying degrees of evil. We urge you lesser forms of filth, not to push the bounds and cross over, in to true corruption, into our domain.
Connor: For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three, and on that day you will reap it.
Murphy: And we will send you to whatever god you wish.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> Let this be a warning to ALL who may get smart idea's of corrupting the innocent and noobs! This hit is a WARNING for all and the poor victim will be made an example of, but do not take what we are sending him as punishment as an example of what we are capable of.


 This small tiny package is a good example of our phasers set on STUN. Cross us and power will be increased to HYPERDEATH!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I think it's medication time, Ryan.


heh i decided to cut back since my heart started skipping beats... thought it might be a good idea :r


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

0307-1790-0001-1042- 4621
4638

that is all, its done


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> :r... more bad news... more miscommunication i feel like i'm in soviet russia... "In soviet russia, car drives you!" make 2-3 days the time to get it shipped :hn sorry all.
> 
> it was a long sleepless night last night and my head got the best of me.


Not only one misfire but two

methinks Cigarmonkel is shooting blanks :cp


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

the 1st and 2nd ones where scares to keep the anticipation up, the 3rd times the charm :tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

HAHAHA Ryan is a *PREMATURE EJACKULATOR*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Get 'em good!!!:tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

The anticipation is fantastic...but the results will have to be spec-friggin-tacular to line it up w/ Boondock Saints!!

:ss:gn


----------

